# Cf mod aspire



## Ice (12/2/15)

Anybody here wat do u think bout the cf mod, id any ody has one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/2/15)

It's a good looking decent device that feels premium in the hand and packs a nice punch

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Ice (12/2/15)

Thanx dont wane waist my money. Hopefully its all they say it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/2/15)

It is very capable of handling the atlantis or subtank. With some nice safety features and a very comfortable feel.

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice (12/2/15)

I got a kyafun at the moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/2/15)

Will power that too. And it looks good.

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice (12/2/15)

What u think about the efest 18650 35a bateries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/2/15)

U can use either that or the Samsung 25R. Will both work well

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice (12/2/15)

Kewl wil try it out then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Ice said:


> Kewl wil try it out then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




For the price you gonna be paying for the CF Mod.
You might as well get the Sigeili that Vapemob has on special tbh.

Its going to work out roughly the same cost and you have the control of the Variable Wattage.
Whereas with the CF mod, its basically a semi unregulated device, so you won't be able to adjust to the power up or down according to your liking.

Just my 2c.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/2/15)

Agreed.. At that price it's a steal

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Silver (12/2/15)

Ice said:


> Anybody here wat do u think bout the cf mod, id any ody has one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yip, @Ice, 

@Zodd is right. The cf mod is an unregulated device so you cant control the power. You have to build the coil according to what power you want. 

I use the CF Mod (the one that takes batteries) with the Atlantis tank with the stock 0.5 ohm coils and it works beautifully. Feels good and i really like the side firing button instead of the bottom button on most tube mechanicals. 

But if you want to play around with different power settings on different coils, then go for a regulated.


----------



## Ice (12/2/15)

@Zodd dont have the cash no cf mod was like a present would love sigeli but by the time i have money they wont have it anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

